# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  دانلود 40 اسکین زیبا برای برنامه هایتان (Active Skin)

## mostafag

سلام دوستان

40 تا اسکین به همراه یه نمونه برنامه براتون ضمیمه کردم
اسکین های خیلی زیبایی هست پیشنهاد می کنم حتما دانلود کنید!
کامپوننت مورد نیاز رو هم قرار دادم!!
توضیحات و آموزش های لازم داخل برنامه ضمیمه داده شده

امیدوارم لذت ببرید  :لبخند: 

لینک دانلود

----------


## oranoos

سلام 
دوست عزیز میشه خواهش کنم این لنک رو دوباره بزارید،من از این لینک نتونستم دانلودش کنم
ممنون

----------


## mjfakhr

من هم نتونستم دانلود کنم

----------


## mr-adler

سلام
ضمیمه 77061
اگه امکانش هست لینک رو مجدد قرار بدید...

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام
اسکین های زیر را بررسی کنید (~40-Skin)

*نمونه ی استفاده:*



Private Sub Command1_Click()

    Skin1.LoadSkin "C:\VistaBlueNew.skn"
    
    Skin1.ApplySkin Me.hwnd
       
End Sub


برای تاثیر پوسته بر روی همه فرمهای فعال هندل متد ApplySkin را برابر صفر قرار میدهیم،:
Skin1.ApplySkin 0

البته بایستی دستور بالا را برای رویداد Load هر فرم قرار بدیم


*برای فعال سازی انیمیشن اسکین متد زیر را اجرا میکنیم:*

Dim AlphaBlend As New ACTIVESKINLibCtl.SkinStatic
AlphaBlend.SetAlphaBlend True


موفق باشید

----------


## shocraneh

سلام دوستان چه رفرنسی رو به برنامه Add  کردند؟؟
skin1   رو ه طوری شناسایی میکنه؟ من چیزی رو فایل دانلودی ندیدم

----------


## sr2m72

دوست عزیز( آقا محسن) اینها فقط skin بودن.
لطفا اکتیوایکس رو هم قرار بدین.

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام
لینک زیر را بررسی کنید:
http://www.ocxdump.com/zip/ocxfiles/A/actskin4.zip

موفق باشید

----------


## sr2m72

> سلام
> لینک زیر را بررسی کنید:
> http://www.ocxdump.com/zip/ocxfiles/A/actskin4.zip
> 
> موفق باشید


آقا محسن دان نمیشه.

----------


## shocraneh

سلام لطفا یکی بگه چه طوری اسکین های معرفی شده رو استفاده کنم  از skin1 خطا میده. ممنون

----------


## محسن واژدی

> سلام لطفا یکی بگه چه طوری اسکین های معرفی شده رو استفاده کنم  از skin1 خطا میده. ممنون



سلام
در پست شماره 5 علاوه بر اسکین ها نحوه ی استفاده از آنها هم ذکر شده
موفق باشید

----------


## محسن واژدی

> آقا محسن دان نمیشه.


ضمیمه زیر را بررسی کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## sr2m72

دوستان از این skin ها توی یه برنامه استفاده کردم.
ولی وقتی توی برنامه از msgbox استفاده می کنم اون skin روی پنجره msgbox اعمال نمیشه.
چکار کنم؟

----------


## majid5534

چطور این اسکسن ها رو در vb استفاده کنم

----------


## IamOverlord

فایل AcriveX اش رو دانلود کنید.
فایل های Skin رو هم دانلود کنید.
دکمه های Ctrl + t رو بزنید.
روی Browse کلیک کنید.
فایل ActiveX رو Load کنید. (پسوندش ocx. هست.)
از نوار ابزار ActiveX رو روی Form قرار بدید.
بنویسید :
    Skin1.LoadSkin "C:\skin\le-black.skn"
    Skin1.ApplySkin Me.hWnd

----------


## بهزادانلاین

با سلام، دوستان  چرا این اسکین ها رو لیبل ها اعمال نمیشه ؟ اصلا لیبل رو نشان نمیده !

----------


## بهزادانلاین

دوستان ایا روش خاصی برای اعمال اسکین برای لیبل ها وجود داره؟ یا از یه چیز دیگه به جای لیبل استفاده میشه 
لطفا راهنمایی بفرمائید! ممنون

----------


## saeed7474

یه لیبل خود کامپوننت داره برای قالب فقز لیبله ؟

----------


## saeed7474

الان من اسکین رو لود میکنم کل طراحی یام رو فرم گم میشه !

----------


## mehran901

دوستان بنده ی مشکل الان پیدا کردم .... ویندوز رو متاسفانه بنابه دلایلی به سون مجبور شدم تغییر بدم و حالا برای وارد کردن هرکنترلی از قبیل همین اکتیو اسکین با ارور زیر مواجه میشم یکی خواهشا بگه من چکار کنم با این مشکل!!؟!؟! باید ی برنامه رو هرچه سریع تر تموم کنم ...! کدجاک لود نمیشه !!! 
همون طوری که در عکس زیر می بینید می گه دسترسی به رجیستری نداره !!

----------


## hosein3000

خوب من تو برنامه ام هزار تا لیبیل دارم الان جطوری بیام دوباره از اول لیبیل بذارم 
راهی نداره تو اسکین ها از لیبل خودمون استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## محسن واژدی

> دوستان بنده ی مشکل الان پیدا کردم .... ویندوز رو متاسفانه بنابه دلایلی به سون مجبور شدم تغییر بدم و حالا برای وارد کردن هرکنترلی از قبیل همین اکتیو اسکین با ارور زیر مواجه میشم یکی خواهشا بگه من چکار کنم با این مشکل!!؟!؟! باید ی برنامه رو هرچه سریع تر تموم کنم ...! کدجاک لود نمیشه !!! 
> همون طوری که در عکس زیر می بینید می گه دسترسی به رجیستری نداره !!


سلام علیکم
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1541791

موفق باشید

----------


## Mohammad.sweets

سلام چرا با فونت فارسی در منو ها مشکل داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ایلیا آخوندزاده

> خوب من تو برنامه ام هزار تا لیبیل دارم الان جطوری بیام دوباره از اول لیبیل بذارم 
> راهی نداره تو اسکین ها از لیبل خودمون استفاده کنیم؟


سلام و درود 
درسته شما باید در تنطیمات skin گزینه های زیر رو انجام دهید :
applycolors = false
skinclientarea = false
اینجوری درست میشه.
اگه گزینه ی applycolors = true باشه اگه درفرم تکس باکس داشته باشید نوشته ها به رنگ پیشفرض اسکین درمیان و اگه گزینه بعدی true باشه لیبل ها از دید مخفی میشن.

----------


## hamidreza777

این اسکین منو های MDIFORM رو میبره سمت چپ و فونتش رو هم به هم میریزه

----------

